# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Peaceful Alien Apocalypse Dream

## imaginefication

I have this reoccuring dream for as long as I can remember, but very rarely, it was more frequent when I was really young, like in elementary school. Almost everytime it starts as me waking up, walking downstairs and seeing the front door open and my family out in the front yard looking up. When I go outside and look up there are tons of unusual aircrafts moving about strangely, I can&#39;t recall much detail about what they look like, but the feeling I have is that I am looking at the most amazing thing imaginable, I remember seeing the ships somehow manipulating the sky and space. I always have the most peaceful feeling in this dream. In one of these dreams I remember stuff starting to fall from the sky but as I go to examine what is falling out of the sky I always wake up. This dream has an unbelievable vibe to it that makes me feel different for days. Somehow in the dream I know the planet is being taken over, but it seems like a good thing for some reason. I haven&#39;t had the dream in awhile but I really miss having it. I am never lucid in the dream, I think it was more vivid when I had it as a kid, I have probably forgoten some details too. Anyone else have any type of alien dreams ?

----------


## juroara

::bigteeth::  

pssst..this is for LUCID experiences. there is a another area for normal or abnormal dreams. I&#39;ve had some similiar experiences, but my feelings were never so positive. Except for the nightmare where there was a freakishly realistic alien in my room, most of these apocalytpic-alien dreams always involve the planets doing weird things. Sometimes they fall close to the earths atmosphere as the aliens come. Sometimes they allign themselves, or sometimes its the moon turning blood red. Its always some sort of &#39;heavenly&#39; omen before &#39;they&#39; come. The dreams terrified me, but I do remember them being extra vivid comparitvely and easy to remember. So all was fun&#33;

----------


## Dm7

I also used to have reoccuring dreams like that.

It always go something like this... aliens have returned to earth, it was showing its huge UFO at my elementary school&#39;s playground. It was amazing to watch and I knew that aliens have came to take me home.. they are my family. In the meaning time, I would be very sick at that time too and its white light beam touched me and I felt... wonderful. It was like getting a warm tingly feeling through the "blessed" light... that danced around in my body, harmony-ing everything into one pure sync. I was cured and more. Then, there are four aliens coming out toward me. I ran toward them and hugged them. My family and everybody were very afraid of them, but I tried to tell them not to be afraid. And when aliens wanted to take me, my mom would say no and they would have to come back next year.

This dream reoccured every one year (exact day) till one night, I dreamt that my mom finally said okay and they took me away... I woke up before I got into a UFO. I never had that dream again afterward. I am still sad that I don&#39;t have it anymore because the feeling is very warm and peaceful... as if I knew them already and that they tried to tell me something about the future, but nothing now.

Even if I had an alien dream again... it is negative.  :Sad:  Last time I dreamt that an alien had my hybrid baby.... it was horrifying. Even though, I love aliens and respect them if they actually do exist, I am now afraid of them. Maybe it is the age thing, you become skeptic and no longer an innocent to the world... know what I mean?

Anyways, I definitely know what you mean by those kind of dreams... they are very special&#33; I cannot describe why it is special and how it felt... it was beyond the words.

----------


## AnonymousTipster

I don&#39;t seem to have recurring dreams any more, but I did have an alien-related dream just last night.

Some aliens that strongly resembled melons were taking over the earth. At one point I turned to my Dad and said &#39;It&#39;s times like this you really question the reality in which we live&#39;. And did I become lucid? No. Not one bit.  :Sad:

----------


## imaginefication

My bad juro, though i&#39;ve read the forum for years i just started posting recently, i will pay attention where I am posting from now on. 

Dm7, that is intense, i never get a clear reason as to why I feel such a unique happiness and peacefulness when I see the aliens.  Sadly, I too don&#39;t really have these dreams anymore, I did sometime this year but it was very brief and hard to remember. If there was one non LD I could repeat at will it would have to be these aliens.

----------


## theyearthreethousand

one alien related dream I had a while back (although it was more like a hallucination) - I felt that I&#39;d been changed somehow/implemented with something unique by an alien race - I just saw the head of the alien; who talked in strange dialect that I couldn&#39;t understand but it sounded believable [noticed the same voices many many times but could never decipher them] - now I think about it; it was sort of like an operating room. anyways, it ended quickly with a devastating explosion, and I woke. it was odd, because I&#39;ve never really been afraid of aliens...

----------


## On the Wings of a Dream

i had a dream kinda like that, i looked up in the sky and saw a spaceship, the dream ended right after that though cuz i went lucid(the spaceship helped lolol) and got excited and woke up  :Sad:  

but hey, aliens cant be all that bad :&#092;

----------


## Armageddon_Heaven

I RARELY dream about aliens, lol.
Actually...nope- never dreamt of &#39;em.

What did they look like?
(Maybe it&#39;s more of a memory than a dream  :wink2: )

----------


## Bladekillua

same dream i had but it was only one UfO and the sky was kindo of breaking i acctually like that dream i had it twice but with different things happening.... :smiley:

----------


## awakened_mind

I love dreams like this. When I had a dream of this stature, I helped in taking over the world with billions of allien ships from outer space.

----------

